# Expanding Louie's diet & questions about food allergies



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm working on expanding Louie's diet. He already loves baby carrots and yesterday he got some strawberry slices and chowed them right down. I'm slowly starting to expand his diet one new item at a time so I can watch for changes in his poop or any other possible side effects. What are the most common food to have allergy or other issues? I already know about the list of what not to feed them but I also know that some of the things that are safe may not be good for all malts.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Corn, soy and wheat are the three ingredients dogs most commonly develop allergies to.

Allergies develop with constant exposure to a certain ingredient. The body builds up allergens that trigger the reaction. A varied diet is the best way to prevent allergies, rotating meat and carb sources every month or so.

This is a great article from the Whole Dog Journal that should give you ideas for healthy foods to add to Louie's diet:

5 Steps to Upgrading Your Dog's Commercial Dog Food Diet - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Jerry Great Post. Iam Also Trying this. So I Watch and learn from your post.*
*Louie Is Awesome!!!! Yogi*And Nickee**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good question Jerry, Marj said it...can't get any better info than that. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MY VET asked me not to give Kitzel strawberries. Lisi tolerates & loves them but Kitzi started to scratch & pant after eating strawberries. We agreed that of all the fruits strawberries are sprayed the most w/pesticides & they are difficult to get clean. Even organic ones are sprayed, but at limited times. Some dogs are more sensitive to pesticides so do be careful. I have stopped giving them to Lisi even though she did not react to them.


----------

